# Freshwater Aquariums > General Freshwater Topics > Aquarium Set Up >  New to the world of Aquariums?

## Nemo

We are working hard to deliver the most content and feature extensive aquatic information in this forum. After all, we all have different interests and by catering to as many of them as possible we not only ensure that Fish-Keeping forum appeals to just about everyone, but also opens up as many learning doors as possible. :Smile:  

When you think of your fish as a pet you'll agree, they deserve the best care and attention you can provide. A healthy aquarium is relatively easy to achieve and maintain, but it will not happen by itself... it depends on you :Wink:  .
It is very important that you take your time planning what type of world you wish to maintain these beautiful aquatic animals in. We can never duplicate the natural environment that is provided in nature, but if we understand the basic physiological requirements and assume the very serious responsibility of caring for and maintaining these delicate creatures, it is possible to enjoy a very interesting and rewarding hobby. :Smile: 

Whatever setup you are planning to get, be sure to post in this section first and we will be happy to assist you with any questions you may have

----------

